# NEW Mountain Dragon



## Tassie97 (Jan 8, 2011)

im sooo excited i found TWO mountain dragons they are soo cool and have alot of personality i think they are male and female wil try and post pics :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 8, 2011)

any advice on keeping these little critters


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 8, 2011)

You found.... :shock:


----------



## A.guy (Jan 8, 2011)

Cute little things, Tassie has the best reptile keeping laws of any state!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 8, 2011)

Basking spot of 30-35. 
Feed them every second day.
Every second feed use Clacium.
10% UB tube or globe.
60cm by 40cm by 40cm cage (L,H,W).
Washed Beach Sand as substrate.
Shallow water dish.
A branch or two in the cage (i run a branch under the heat light if they wish to get warmer.
A few sandstone rocks.


----------



## Trench (Jan 8, 2011)

Are you allowed to take from the wild in tas?


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok people it's illeagle to buy and sell reptiles in tas as stupid as it sounds so all herps HAVE to catch all from the wild


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey bud, not sure if it's just me, but that one on the right looks to be "gravid"


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 8, 2011)

Really wow

---------- Post added 08-Jan-11 at 10:29 PM ----------

She is fat

---------- Post added 08-Jan-11 at 11:55 PM ----------

Is she gravid?????????


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 9, 2011)

Bud like i said she looks to me to appear gravid. Best to wait and see.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## J3D72 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey how you doin feed them two to 3 times a week. crickets are good  keep there temps no higher then 28 c after all this is Tasmania and there not used to a hot climate like nsw or victoria ive been told by other Tassie keepers 15 to 26 is the go. your female could be gravid but looks the size of my female and shes not gravid. get your self a uvb light they need it to keep them healthy. mine love the heat rock I have for them as well. make sure you have a permit which im sure you said you have when i was talking to you once before  If you have any questions feel free to contact me and ill seek out the answer


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 9, 2011)

Do you keep yours together ? 
If they like bob their heads at eachother is that territorial or mating it looks like they will kill each other

---------- Post added 09-Jan-11 at 09:34 AM ----------

Is the blue colour common ?

---------- Post added 09-Jan-11 at 09:48 AM ----------

Female 8 cm stv
Male 6cm stv


----------



## J3D72 (Jan 9, 2011)

i keep mine together there very happy. the female does have places to hide if the male anoys her to much. my male is almost identical to yours.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 9, 2011)

Found a little red one

---------- Post added 09-Jan-11 at 12:17 PM ----------

he is going to a good mate


----------



## J3D72 (Jan 9, 2011)

if you find another little red one Ill have it  i want a little red one, they go faster
my male also 6 stv
and the female is also 8 stv 
the male was smaller when i got him


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 9, 2011)

soz atm its going to Mick Thow from All About Reptiles


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 9, 2011)

bad shot but shows the colour


----------



## jinin (Jan 9, 2011)

Awesome finds Tassie! I Have noticed you have been wanting these for some time now, you must be happy!


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah stoked


----------



## J3D72 (Jan 9, 2011)

very nice looking dragon. Red ones arnt so common there pretty cool I know where to find them just havent got out there yet to photo some and maybe catch myself one


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 9, 2011)

ok if i find one i will think of you


----------



## J3D72 (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks man 
I got to go out n get one for my nephew now we have him all set up so might try get myself another one as well see what happens


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 9, 2011)

is the blue gray colour comon like on my female


----------



## J3D72 (Jan 9, 2011)

hard to tell from that photo


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 9, 2011)

post pics of yours paterning please my girl has none of the pattern down the side

---------- Post added 09-Jan-11 at 02:43 PM ----------

just saw the pics 
http://http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/tassie-herpers-217/pictures/

they cute

---------- Post added 09-Jan-11 at 02:45 PM ----------

red one is 4cm STV


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 13, 2011)

---------- Post added 13-Jan-11 at 12:33 PM ----------

[/COLOR]little red one got picked up last night and i have been told that the female looks gravid bye a snake relocater who was the first in the state too breed them


----------



## Oliver5 (Jan 28, 2011)

hi im in tassie to were did you catch them


----------



## MrFireStorm (Feb 1, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> Ok people it's illeagle to buy and sell reptiles in tas as stupid as it sounds so all herps HAVE to catch all from the wild



A correction to this post.

Not ALL herps have to be caught from the wild. The Tasmanian laws/regulations allow "permit holders" to catch and keep from the wild except from "reserved land" UNLESS hold a scientific permit.

HOWEVER, it is preferable that Tassie Herpers source captive bred species prior to obtaining from the wild


----------



## EmilyKate (Feb 1, 2011)

*Wow*

Thay are heaps cool !


----------



## Green_Buddy (Feb 2, 2011)

Well done Tassie & congrats - make sure they get plenty of UV or you willhave trouble - hope you enjoy them


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah but havent found any captive breds around oh well i got what i want i love them soo cute


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 19, 2011)

bump


----------

